# Weber Grill Competition?



## rotolandstl (Aug 21, 2016)

I know this is a smoking meats forum,  but I was wondering if anyone has heard of a Weber only competition.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd be in!

Sounds like a throw down topic to me!


----------



## rotolandstl (Aug 21, 2016)

I have kind of poked around the net a bit and have not found anything really out there.  I threw the idea out there of starting one with some chefs I know and making it a charity event.  Seems like an opportunity to start something that should have been done already.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2016)

I believe they have one in the Clearwater, FL area. At least they did a few years ago.

They furnish the Webers & you get to keep them when the comp is over.

Al


----------



## rotolandstl (Aug 22, 2016)

Good to know, I wonder how much that comp cost?  I was able to grill on the beach for the first time this past summer in Hollywood, FL.

We could have chatted last night, I was up till 3am smoking a Butt on the Weber last night. Turned out alright next time I think I will start it earlier in the day.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 22, 2016)

They had one nearby me a few years back.  It was for a 4th of July celebration.  Not sure if Weber was the main sponsor or not.  Can't remember all the specifics for sure but the entry fee was about $100 and everyone got a new Weber kettle to cook on and then keep after the contest.  Can't remember if there were any cash prizes or not.  I did not get a chance to participate as I was going to be out of town.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 22, 2016)

I think Al may be referring to the one I (and Dougmays) entered (still do) ...  Our local county fair (Manatee county) used to do this..  A local hardware store provided the 22 1/2" weber kettles (12 teams) ..  The Fair people provided the meat..  Everybody had to cook the same thing ...  Entry fee was $75 ...  Contestants picked a local charity of their choice for any winnings to go to...  1st- $300 ..  2nd- $150..  and 3rd - $75 ...  and as said..  when all done each team got to keep their Kettle ... They have since stopped doing the Kettle deal but still have the competition ..  most everybody in it comes back each year and brings the kettle back to use...


----------

